# Pandora Mods



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

My first Pandora Mod has arrived... HIgh Quality and nice and small with 18650 battery. I think the cute little Pico suits it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## E.T. (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> My first Pandora Mod has arrived... HIgh Quality and nice and small with 18650 battery. I think the cute little Pico suits it.
> View attachment 81522
> View attachment 81523
> View attachment 81524



Congratulations its a great looking mod... What is your current mod count Mr Fisher?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/1/17)

That's a beauty man give us some feedback on it very intrigued


----------



## Stosta (13/1/17)

This is definitely my favourite mod in your collection King Fisher!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

E.T. said:


> Congratulations its a great looking mod... What is your current mod count Mr Fisher?



Nice weather we are having today.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Darth Vaper (13/1/17)

That is a stunning setup! If I asked the price of the mod @Rob Fisher would I get a weather response too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That's a beauty man give us some feedback on it very intrigued



When I bid for this one I wasn't completely sure because it's not my normal colour scheme that I like... but in real life it's beautiful and it's also nice and light with a small footprint. Well made.


Darth Vaper said:


> That is a stunning setup! If I asked the price of the mod @Rob Fisher would I get a weather response too?





$505 including Courier fees.


----------



## Richelo Killian (13/1/17)

Where did you buy from @Rob Fisher ?

Love it, and price is fair.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That's a beauty man give us some feedback on it very intrigued



When I bid for this one I wasn't completely sure because it's not my normal colour scheme that I like... but in real life it's beautiful and it's also nice and light with a small footprint. Well made.


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/1/17)

Is that a DNA40?

Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Where did you buy from @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Love it, and price is fair.



I bid for it on an auction site on one of the hidden FB Groups. Will PM you.


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> That is a stunning setup! If I asked the price of the mod @Rob Fisher would I get a weather response too?


If the wife hears, Im predicting fog with a chance of rain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/1/17)

Wow! Nice one Rob, definitely one of my favourites! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/1/17)

Just a heads up, perhaps getting rid of any pricing info right about now would be a good idea...

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

@Pixstar your work cracks me up!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/1/17)

Thats really sleek and classy man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

@Rob Fisher , that Pandora looks amazing!
Looks like such a comfortable hold in the hand
Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bid for it on an auction site on one of the hidden FB Groups. Will PM you.



Congrats on that BEAUTY Oom @Rob Fisher  Love it...I was just wondering what the front panel and top and bottom are made out of? and does it feel of quality?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Congrats on that BEAUTY Oom @Rob Fisher  Love it...I was just wondering what the front panel and top and bottom are made out of? and does it feel of quality?



Yip it is quality... The front Panel and Bottom is very similar to a handgun if that makes sense... slightly rough surface with a matt finish. The mod is light so I guess an anodised alloy of sorts?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

